# Benefit of a Masters in Film?



## Paul Joseph

Hello,

I have been following this forum for some time and have finally decided to join and ask a question that has been bothering me for a while. What is the purpose of getting a Masters in film? Is it really that beneficial for ones success, or does it hinder someone from more experience in the field? I would love some opinions and feedback; important decision I need to make in the near future!

Paul


----------



## Chris the Seaward

That's a question that you'll most likely get dozens of different answers to... especially depending on if you're talking about getting your MA versus your MFA.  I think, though, I can speak a little about the MFA side of things as someone who feels strongly that it is a degree worth persuing.

In my year and a half of research and subsequent decision in persuing my MFA in Film, I can tell you that it seems to be what you make of it.  While many of the programs you'll see (especially the big four) will boast an impressive list of alumna, they are listing the people who went full bore during their time there AND were able to get on lady luck's good side in order to get many successful projects sold/made/recognized.  

You'll also find lurking on message boards those who have their MFA's and are absolutely regretful of having spent a fortune on a degree that has gotten them little.  Yes, they're jaded but their reasons are valid to some extent and should be taken into account.

However, I have also met a number of individuals who have their MFAs and live comfortably teaching what they love or consulting and attribute those opportunities to their graduate studies.  Sure they aren't brokering deals with studio executives or prepping their Oscar speeches but they're still involved in what they love and are getting something out of their post graduate degrees.  It's also worth noting that these are just their day jobs and the rest of their freetime is spent on putting together their dream projects.

With all that being said, I've made my decision on pursuing my MFA based on what seem to be the three universal experiences that all the afforementioned groups share.  Firstly, you get to create your own films/scripts (duh.).  Second, you get to form bonds with fellow students, professors and even professionals in the field that can last and be mutually beneficial after school.  Finally, and most importantly, you get to dedicate yourself to exploring the art of storytelling through film; which to me is the biggest.

From there it really depends on the program.  Personally, I'm focusing on Columbia U because of their strong emphasis on the art of storytelling and Tisch's Dramatic Writing for the same.

EDIT NOTE:  Whoa, I didn't realize I wrote a friggin' tome without answering your first question!

The purpose, to me, of the MFA is to apply yourself to becoming a film maker as opposed to applying yourself to the study of film making.


----------



## Paul Joseph

Thank you for such an in depth and knowledgable response. People keep telling me that there is no reason to receive a MFA unless I plan on teaching film classes one day and I find that hard to believe. People also tell me that MFA programs "put off the start of your film career." I, again, have a hard time believing that. I would love to get my MFA in Directing, I just need to know if it really does hinder my film career, since i'm not out in the actual field. I plan on putting my all into it, I want to be the best filmmaker that I can be and I also want to constantly better my abilities to tell a story. So what do you think? Is it for those who are afraid to go into the business, or is it for those who are in search of perfecting their art?


----------



## M Dawg

I have a lot of friends at film schools and dream some day of being able to go, but I fear I'll have to improve my resume so much to get in that by the time I do I'll be too old to attend.

My friends who've gone to film school don't regret the experience, but most say that the connections (job-wise) that one makes aren't any better than what you'd get working your way up from an intern or PA (assuming decent social skills...).  Most say they've learned a lot, however, and probably more than they'd learn just be being on set.

Money is the real issue.  I want to work as a cinematographer; for me, grad school would cost nearly $200,000 and then I would need to invest $100,000 in equipment in order to get hired after that--for a day rate that would, realistically, not pay back that investment for decades.  But I love cinematography so much it would be worth it to me if I could get in.  Nevertheless, money is a touchy subject and really informs in a very subtle way any discussion of film school.  There's a level of almost classist resentment that exists between those who work their way up as grips and those who go from a BA to MFA--and it's so hard to have an honest discussion of film school's merits without bumping into it.

That said, it IS expensive--so research each school before you apply and certainly before you matriculate.


----------



## Mike_V

I think you might be mislead with the difference between an MFA and a MA. MFA is a more hands on learn the craft while a MA is more theory and geared towards teaching.
Alot of MFA courses actually have you learn how to perform in the craft you choose, not just the theory. You will be focused on shooting film and learning the process is a pseudo professional set. (almost all the workings of a professional set with the flexiblity of a learning environment.).


----------



## JacksonFilms

Film school is just a different route to the film making craft.  Or you can get out there and learn on your own through work experience... it's just a different path to travel.

Through the graces of student loans and the funding here at Ohio University, I am able to concentrate on on the different aspects of film making.  I am just wrapping up the first quarter in which the class wrote two scripts, learned a film-based camera system, learned the AVID editing software, directed & shot one short film, crewed on two other short films and were exposed to a lot of the academic fundamentals of films.  Plus we watched a lot of movies.

Through school, I've also surrounded myself with other people that have the same level of interest, passion and dedication.  The instructors have practical experience in the real world and are available pretty much anytime to chat.

By the way, you are never too old for school.  At 41, I put aside a still photography career to go back to school.  One of my goals is to become qualified to teach at the college level, and grad school is a good way to do that.

Hope this helps.

Tim Jackson, 1st year MFA
School of Film, Ohio University
Nontraditional Films Blog


----------

